

Your business idea as a promise - erikstarck
http://blog.opportunitycloud.com/2009/08/03/your-business-idea-as-a-promise/

======
dpcan
A.K.A. a Mission Statement

It's a statement of purpose, or what you will do as a company.

It's OK to have a mission, a plan and a promise while remaining agile and open
to new possibilities that may affect or change those plans.

~~~
erikstarck
Yeah, but a mission statement is something you put on a wall. A promise is
something you make to a _person_. There's a difference.

